# Phrag Praying Mantis



## Roy (Sep 5, 2010)

Not often one has success in saving Paphs & Phrags when all goes wrong. I did manage to save this and its well on the way to its condition when I took this pic at its first flowering.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice Roy. And I agree, when an orchid starts going downhill, it's very hard to turn it around. Glad you could save this one.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice save Roy. How long do you estimate it took between bloomings? ten years?


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 5, 2010)

This is nice! Great save!


----------



## Roy (Sep 5, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice save Roy. How long do you estimate it took between bloomings? ten years?



Rick, I bought the plant as a seedling with leaf span of about 8 inches ( 200mm ) and flowered it about 2 years later off the second lead. It grows like a weed when its going.
Not a plant for small growing areas though. I would estimate the way its growing now it should flower next year.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 5, 2010)

Good one!


----------



## Jorch (Sep 5, 2010)

good save! It's worth the effort


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 5, 2010)

Such a vibrant green!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice flower! I like green flowers!
But sorry it is not a Praying Mantis...
Praying Mantis is a cross betwen two species longifolium and boissierianum and boths species have dominant horns on the side of their pouches. 
This cross is showing dominance of sargentianum involve in it...


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 6, 2010)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Very nice flower! I like green flowers!
> But sorry it is not a Praying Mantis...
> Praying Mantis is a cross betwen two species longifolium and boissierianum and boths species have dominant horns on the side of their pouches.
> This cross is showing dominance of sargentianum involve in it...



I was wondering if anyone would question this plant/ flower as PM. It doesn't look anything like mine. Mine does have big horns too.


----------



## Roy (Sep 6, 2010)

Wouldn't surprise me if it wasn't a PM, the other seedling I bought with it ( 2 PM's ) flowered nothing like this. It was white & pink, similar to Cleola.
I'll do some research, thanks.


----------



## toddybear (Sep 6, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 6, 2010)

nice flower,but not like my Praying Mantis


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 6, 2010)

It looks too stretch out to be a S. Apprentice too but it could be S Apprentice cross with boissierianum


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't ask me, I dont do green phrags!


----------



## wojtek (Sep 10, 2010)

lovely two-color petals


----------



## Roy (Sep 15, 2010)

This may help or not. I sent the pic posted to Olaf Gruss for his opinion.
In the reply just received, Olaf agrees that its not a Praying Mantis. His suggestion was that it looked more like a Praying Sargent. Praying Mantis x sargentianum. He also included 2 pics, one of a Praying Sargent which has a lot more red in it than mine but is identical elsewhere, the other was piercei x sargentianum. These I've seen and are definitely not big enough size wise to be what this is. So, what is everyones opinion on it being a Praying Sargent ???
I very happy with the discussion, thanks.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> Not often one has success in saving Paphs & Phrags when all goes wrong. I did manage to save this and its well on the way to its condition when I took this pic at its first flowering.



Here is Gargoyle (lindleyanum x boissierianum)






Hi! Roy,
I’m using 3 different SA in my breeding program range from green to red. Depending of the colouration I'm expecting for the next generation. 
The colour on your flower is very nice and highly desirable! I do like green flowers (sorry Eric!). And I would like to know the recipe… 
For me it seems to be something like a primary with a pale sargentianum and a real green boissierianum (czerwiakowianum?) or Praying Sargent?
We don't have the chance to see those hybrids too often to compare..

I did make SA x PM and (PM x SA) with my different plants and now waiting to see the results. But I’m expecting to see the laterals horns back again with 25% boissierianum + 50% longifolium + 25% sargentianum … Will see!

With pearcei = Taras no!






Hope it help!


----------

